
Jail as a Service (Jaas) – How going to jail can make you successful? - amashq
https://medium.com/@amashq/jail-as-a-service-jaas-7c692dfb6a4b
======
karimaliz
Good one! It approves that work-life balance is just a myth if someone wants
to - really - achieve something. What do you think about that?

~~~
amashq
Work-life balance is great, but not everyone can do keep that balance.

People with weaker willpower will tend to stay on the life side and will
procrastinate doing the work.

These are the ones that need the support, but keeping them away from all
distractions, and narrowing their attention to just one thing. And they will
find that in these jail/camps.

------
chrispalmo
I really like this idea. Are you planning to do it?

~~~
amashq
Glad that you like it!

TBH I didn’t plan to do it myself at least in the short term yet. I think this
would be a great help for many people, and i think spreading the idea might
inspire some people to do it.

Whether it is me who does it or not, i’d be very glad to see it being realized
one day.

